# Who's attending the UKBFF FINALS- nottingham



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I know its a bit early, but just interested to see who's going to be there cheering the guys on?

I for one am and my training partner (robzombie).

Would be good to have a pre-drink meet


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yea i could be, not far from me, gotta get myself in shape first before i'm allowed out in public:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll be there with my lil padwan for his first British appearance! go on J


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

i'll be there too cheering on the lads.........only 10 minutes from me so it would be rude not too.....

a beer sound like a great plan EDG301 :beer:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

il be there :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I shall be there


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Of Course :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

I will be there like last year.

Might stop over this year even though Sheffield is just an hour (ish) away.

Can't wait!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> Of Course :thumb:


u competing fatty?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> u competing fatty?


Competing??? NOOOO Im winning :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

I was staying at my sisters last year, didnt get tickets though........ i remember going out and the streets were filled with packs of bodybuilders, like animals...... the stares they got from the public was pretty damn funny, especially the chav's.....pmsl


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

carly said:


> Competing??? NOOOO Im winning :rockon: :thumb:


Good work bushy! i'll be cheering!:laugh:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

DB said:


> Good work bushy! i'll be cheering!:laugh:


dammm right you will be loud boy, you no i'll be in cookoo land so loud loud loud hahahahaha!!! :lol:


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

quite a few of us going from RippedGlutes....


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Il be there with my Hubby Martzee. i cant wait im sooooooooooooo excited


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Team MT and the MT crew will be there! I'll be there all weekend with Daz Ball and Luke Nichols


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Im there! :beer:


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Ill be there even orderd my tickets near the front already, want good seats for this one


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

hell yes!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to try and make it along yeah.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

EDG301 said:


> I know its a bit early, but just interested to see who's going to be there cheering the guys on?
> 
> I for one am and my training partner (robzombie).
> 
> Would be good to have a pre-drink meet


Martin McGlynn will be competing, Dan, so I expect a few Hercules lads will be going to support him...

A pre-drink meet - or a pre-meet drink!? Think we'll all be too pi$$ed to communicate by the time the show starts!? :laugh: Anyway, be good to meet any UK-M members possible...

There's some discussion about which day to go if you can only make one.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Martin McGlynn will be competing, Dan, so I expect a few Hercules lads will be going to support him...
> 
> A pre-drink meet - or a pre-meet drink!? Think we'll all be too pi$$ed to communicate by the time the show starts!? :laugh: Anyway, be good to meet any UK-M members possible...
> 
> There's some discussion about which day to go if you can only make one.


Tomato....tomarto! Im on low carbs, both sound good to me! :lol:

Well i'll be there for the whole weekend as staying at sisters, ideal as she lives in the center.

Were do you get tickets from! ?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Found where they're selling em, now.... could anyone tell me whats the difference between the V.I.P tickets and the standard tickets?

Cheers


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yep me and MASIVEMONSTER should be ther. is it a two day thing this time tho?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

EDG301- fuk knowes buddy i got them lasy year and every cnut sat in any seat


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

EDG301 said:


> Found where they're selling em, now.... could anyone tell me whats the difference between the V.I.P tickets and the standard tickets?
> 
> Cheers


woudlnt missed it for the world :thumb: VIP tickets holder get closer view to the show (bascially frist floor seats) and standard tickets holder get second/third floor seating arrangements should be a cracking show this year :rockon:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> EDG301- fuk knowes buddy i got them lasy year and every cnut sat in any seat


lol, thats what im thinking,not worth the hassle of asking some big geezer to move....... not worth the extra 20quid.

And yep, 2 day event fella


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there for the whole weekend looking after my athletes that are competing and chatting with everyone over the weekend.....anyone up for a night out in Notts on the sat night


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol yea i still got a good seat but if i knew every one would sit any were then id have saved my cash! i'll only go to the final then


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I'll be there....

Great show to watch and always good to catch up with old mates.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Definitely have to organize a night out on the saturday! Will arrange a meeting point sooner to the show....... maybe the 'all you can eat' chinese...... :lol: can you tell im 1 week out.....lol...


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

My self, my good lady and the wee baby will be there supporting Mr Core...

...two days will be ace


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be there, gotta cheer Miss BC and another couple of people on! :rockon:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Should be a ruddy good turnout! & a good excuse for a knees up!  :rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hopefully im guna make my student budget stretch to cover the trip so i can stay all weekend


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

we should be there all being well


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Im going to be there cheering on Paul "boulders" Jenkins


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll be there. Hopefully will try and sort some travel with some other Essex based uk-m members.

Does anyone have a rundown of what the weekend consists of as now it is over 2 days? I am not sure what the 2 days consist of?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> I'll be there. Hopefully will try and sort some travel with some other Essex based uk-m members.
> 
> Does anyone have a rundown of what the weekend consists of as now it is over 2 days? I am not sure what the 2 days consist of?


I believe pre-judging is on the Saturday but don't quote me on that. :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there with my guys and yes Paul I could well be up for a few drinks on sat night after looking after my lot!!!

Where is everyone one staying?

Most of my crew of 11 will be at the Crown Plaza and I think one or two are at the Days Inn just opposite on Woolaton Street.

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Paul, yes we're up for the night out Saturday too!


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

im a show virgin and would love to go, but struggling to get day off work

any body know what time it starts and if you can buy tickets on door incase i get day off at last minute


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> I'll be there with my lil padwan for his first British appearance! go on J


Thanks mate, i'll try and not embarrass you 



carly said:


> Of Course :thumb:


Shall we do each others tan blondie? :tongue:



Pscarb said:


> i will be there for the whole weekend looking after my athletes that are competing and chatting with everyone over the weekend.....anyone up for a night out in Notts on the sat night


Paul if I don't make it through to the sat I'll be full on out eating and drinking with you mate


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hahaha love it, i'll sheen you up :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Paul if I don't make it through to the sat I'll be full on out eating and drinking with you mate


If you don't make it through to the sunday i will kick your fukcing ass :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

will you use a spring board for that?

just wondering...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> will you use a spring board for that?
> 
> just wondering...


no i will knock you out first then stand on you to kick Jamie's ass :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no i will knock you out first then stand on you to kick Jamie's ass :thumb:


Nowt like tough love! I shall bring my video camera so it can be youtubed! :bounce:


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah Paul me and Crystal were going to ask also what your up to the saturday night, lets all meet up like last time


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> no i will knock you out first then stand on you to kick Jamie's ass :thumb:


i wont be there though paul

i suddenly realised that looking at tanned, shaved, oiled up men in little pants, tensing their muscles at me was too gay

so i stopped going to the bars in soho that i frequented...as well as bodybuilding contests!! :whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm up for getting smashed on the sat night for sure! I best book a hotel room as it goes..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Il be up for getting hammered on a night out (or both). No point going with a half hearted attidude!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so thats confirmed then a night out on the tiles on the saturday night....like James i am up for it once i have sorted my guys out with what they need to do.....


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

With all the luck in the world im looking to be there as a competitor..  ..

Just a thought though for consideration, as competitors don't pay for a ticket, will they then have to buy a ticket for the Sunday if they unfortunately don't make the Sunday outing?? I was thinking in terms of ticket availibilty if they then needed to buy one...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'll be there, staying at a mates though this time hopefully I will actually eat during the day and not rely on caffeine to cure my hangover :lol:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Is everyone going for the two days then?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Willie said:


> Is everyone going for the two days then?


Yep. I plan to be thoroughly mischievous. :innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so thats confirmed then a night out on the tiles on the saturday night....like James i am up for it once i have sorted my guys out with what they need to do.....


whoop whoop, count me in :thumb:

:rockon:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Got my V.I.P tickets!!! Woop woop! should be a gudden! I think a Picture Thread should be dedicated to that weekends antics!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ill be there.

Not competing this year due to gym opening but will be there to support my mates.

And laugh at Psbender getting told to go to an 'old timers' club when he tries to hang with the youngbloods lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Ill be there.
> 
> Not competing this year due to gym opening but will be there to support my mates.


so supporting no one again then smurf..... :thumb:



Tinytom said:


> And laugh at Psbender getting told to go to an 'old timers' club when he tries to hang with the youngbloods lol


and when you say youngbloods you say it as a balding short guy who has never hung with the youngbloods.... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Dont worry il hang round with you 2 shorties so you can be cool by association mwahahahahaha :laugh:

:tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> Dont worry il hang round with you 2 shorties so you can be cool by association


I thought you were competing the week later?! @ the Hurc?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I thought you were competing the week later?! @ the Hurc?


am..... still going to the finals!! :thumb: gotta cheer you on J  xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> am..... still going to the finals!! :thumb: gotta cheer you on J  xx


Too bloody right :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Too bloody right :thumbup1:


WHOOP WHOOP :thumb: :thumb : WHOOP WHOOP

il be the loud lippy kiwi yelling at ya to sort your BABBOON BUTT OUT and stand properly

mwa.... big luvs J x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> WHOOP WHOOP :thumb: :thumb : WHOOP WHOOP
> 
> il be the loud lippy kiwi yelling at ya to sort your BABBOON BUTT OUT and stand properly
> 
> mwa.... big luvs J x


You'll be quiet as a mouse if you're one week out! Jamie looked like he was on his death bed last year at the brits one week out! gaunt as fcuk and grey! lol

still came after getting up at 5am to do his cardio! legend! :beer: :beer:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> You'll be quiet as a mouse if you're one week out! Jamie looked like he was on his death bed last year at the brits one week out! gaunt as fcuk and grey! lol
> 
> still came after getting up at 5am to do his cardio! legend! :beer: :beer:


WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL i would have come if i had of been invited?????????  hahahahaha

but naaaaaaaaa il be fine, im a supreme being, not sure kiwis know the meaning of quiet anyway............. and there is no way he is getting out of verbal butt abuse from me.......

:laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL i would have come if i had of been invited?????????  hahahahaha
> 
> but naaaaaaaaa il be fine, im a supreme being, not sure kiwis know the meaning of quiet anyway............. and there is no way he is getting out of verbal butt abuse from me.......
> 
> :laugh:


yes i have heard you are noisy :whistling:


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

who did you contact for tickets when I phoned was told not avaiable yet


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

veritas said:


> who did you contact for tickets when I phoned was told not avaiable yet


You can order them online, its only by telephone they aren't available to book yet.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes i have heard you are noisy :whistling:


eeeekkkkkkk :scared:

ummmmmm

no comment :001_tt2:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so thats confirmed then a night out on the tiles on the saturday night....like James i am up for it once i have sorted my guys out with what they need to do.....


Cool, let us know the arrangements then Paul!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will do James i will arrange a meeting place and time closer to the day....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Zee said:


> Il be there with my Hubby Martzee. i cant wait im sooooooooooooo excited


LOL!!.....You should be excited.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes.......I'll be there.....tanning???????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll be there as well.

Can anyone confirm that the 17th will be pre-judging and 18th finals ?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

I should be there just waitin for my paypal to update to get tickets!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well my hotel is booked all 3 nights and close to the venue


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

which one did you book babe and how much? we are looking around now prob just for sat night though!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the wellbeck hotel £187 for 3 nights just behind the venue


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Im prepping Dan Pierce, he qualified at the Warrington by placing 2nd in the Classic out of a (i think) 15 man line up! The guy who, won Mr L prepped him 

I was very pleased how Dan looked in this class.

Aiming for a harder finished look for him which he will get so i will be booking tickets for me and 3 others to watch Sundays dog fight.

Time to see what all the fuss is about... Is it Zack... Is it Daz...? Who knows who will get their pro card? Some people seem to think that they already KNOW who it is! Its all on the day and im very excited, who ever gets their pro card this year will certainly deserve it.

No more judging cockups, especially now the judging is over 2 days!

Cant wait


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the wellbeck hotel £187 for 3 nights just behind the venue


think we may go with the Ibis, its right next door apparently and only like 82 for the fri and sat night!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im booking my hotel this week, premier travel looks to be walking distance and is 52 quid for the sat night with breaky i think. might have a look at the ibis tho if theirs any rooms left and stay both nights.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> think we may go with the Ibis, its right next door apparently and only like 82 for the fri and sat night!! :thumb:


would not of placed you in a cheap hotel Babe....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> would not of placed you in a cheap hotel Babe....


 :lol: that was barrys pick hahahahahaha, more so he didnt have to walk any more than 2-3 mins to get to the finals!!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

defo. few of us coming down for it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> :lol: that was barrys pick hahahahahaha, more so he didnt have to walk any more than 2-3 mins to get to the finals!!


the plaza is only 2min way and that is 5* shame he did not treat you.........

pscarb runs and hides as DB goes mad


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> :lol: that was barrys pick hahahahahaha, more so he didnt have to walk any more than 2-3 mins to get to the finals!!


Oh really! pass the buck hey?! I'll remember that u lil scrote! However, money is irrelevant as Jamie is booking them as he owes me about a million £ now anyway!!



Pscarb said:


> the plaza is only 2min way and that is 5* shame he did not treat you.........
> 
> pscarb runs and hides as DB goes mad


Dude... she is from a 3rd world country.. She'd feel really lost in a 5* hotel, I was just thinking about her  :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> Dude... she is from a 3rd world country.. She'd feel really lost in a 5* hotel, I was just thinking about her  :lol:


point well made mate it, and very thoughtful of you


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Oh really! pass the buck hey?! I'll remember that u lil scrote! However, money is irrelevant as Jamie is booking them as he owes me about a million £ now anyway!!


hahahahahahah :lol: yes i will pass the buck, you were the one if i remember right that said the Ibis, I gave you and Jamie 4 options!! SO THERE :tongue:



DB said:


> Dude... she is from a 3rd world country.. She'd feel really lost in a 5* hotel, I was just thinking about her  :lol:


oh soooooo funny, we have 5* hotels thank you very much. But im having to slum it because that what YOU wanted!!  typical



Pscarb said:


> point well made mate it, and very thoughtful of you


shut it short ass :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If I'm paying we are staying here:

http://www.thorntons-holt.co.uk/


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hell no we arent!!

hahahahaha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ohhhhh plaza looks nice!!

Big bed too WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well im cheap im booking the ibis and if my girlfriend doesnt like it she can always sleep in the car


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I aint booking a decent room just to cover it in fake tan!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> well im cheap im booking the ibis and if my girlfriend doesnt like it she can always sleep in the car


make mental note to show Hilly's missus this post on my iphone when i meet him......then watch him run


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so Baz you up for a night on the tiles on the saturday whilst jamie and Briar are all tucked up in bed seeing as they are dieting??


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so Baz you up for a night on the tiles on the saturday whilst jamie and Briar are all tucked up in bed seeing as they are dieting??


hell no, im coming out!! just not drinking but i dont need to be battered to get up to michief, barry can drink enough for both of us!! :thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> so Baz you up for a night on the tiles on the saturday whilst jamie and Briar are all tucked up in bed seeing as they are dieting??


Yessss!! we'll go out and smash some little sh1tbags, spunk in their hair and video it all for the MA to knock weeman off the top spot..

then home to play happy families at the hotel.. I'm all over that


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Yessss!! we'll go out and smash some little sh1tbags, spunk in their hair and video it all for the MA to knock weeman off the top spot..
> 
> then home to play happy families at the hotel.. I'm all over that


is that so?!! you will be coming home to an empty bed then, so feel free to bring one of the sl1tbags home with you to play happy families with!! :ban:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> make mental note to show Hilly's missus this post on my iphone when i meet him......then watch him run


haha its ok mate ill already be in trouble as she will have found out by then she is paying half for room. 50/50 equal rights and all that


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well we are booked in to the Premier inn not far from the venue, 5min walk 

Fcuk off baz your gonna be stayin in the room with me looking after me, Soph and B can share the other room.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> Yessss!! we'll go out and smash some little sh1tbags, spunk in their hair and video it all for the MA to knock weeman off the top spot..
> 
> then home to play happy families at the hotel.. I'm all over that


yes mate i am up for that, unless the wife sees this post in that case your a bad man Baz who should respect women more :thumb: :whistling:



hilly2008 said:


> haha its ok mate ill already be in trouble as she will have found out by then she is paying half for room. 50/50 equal rights and all that


hell yea they scream enough about equal pay:thumb:



Magic Torch said:


> Soph and B can share the other room.....


don't forget to position the video so we see the whole bed :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yeh and dont forget to hit record button.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Fcuk off baz your gonna be stayin in the room with me looking after me, Soph and B can share the other room.....





Pscarb said:


> don't forget to position the video so we see the whole bed :whistling:


ooooohhhhh soooooooo funny........... the only person i will be jumping on top of that night is DB if hes lucky


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> ooooohhhhh soooooooo funny........... the only person i will be jumping on top of that night is DB if hes lucky


you say that now..... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you say that now..... :thumb:


what??? are you expecting i will be jumping on top of someone else????

Dont think DB will like the sound of that!! :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> what??? are you expecting i will be jumping on top of someone else????
> 
> Dont think DB will like the sound of that!! :laugh:


of course not Briar more like you would be underneath.... :thumb:

only joking babe....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> of course not Briar more like you would be underneath.... :thumb:
> 
> only joking babe....


under, ontop, front on, back on, infront, sideways....................anything goes :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Briar stop feeding me the one liners...... :whistling:



MissBC said:


> under, ontop, front on, back on, infront, sideways....................anything goes :thumb:


this is what i have heard.....boom boom:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Briar stop feeding me the one liners...... :whistling:
> 
> this is what i have heard.....boom boom:thumb:


im sure you have :laugh:


----------

